# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικό Laptop - 3 χρώματα καλώδια

## lazarospetses

Το πρώτο τροφοδοτικό για το laptop μου είχε κανονικά δύο καλώδια (εσωτερικά) και δίναν 19V.
Το βύσμα του ήταν πολύ λεπτό και ντελικάτο και με το παραμικρό χαλούσε.
Την πρώτη φορά που χάλασε δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ίδιο βύσμα ώστε να το αλλάξω και αναγκάστηκα να αγοράσω νέο φορτιστή.
Τελικά χάλασε και ο δεύτερος φορτιστής (πάντα στο βύσμα της επαφής με το laptop)
Φυσικά δε με έπαιρνε να αγοράσω και τρίτο φορτιστή και αφού το πρόβλημα ήταν μόνο μηχανικής φύσεως έψαξα επισταμένως και βρήκα τα κατάλληλα βυσματάκια.
Την τοποθέτηση στον πρώτο φορτιστή την έκανα σωστά μιας και είχε μόνο δύο καλώδια (θετικό αρνητικό - τα συνηθισμένα)
Κόλλησα όμως στον δεύτερο φορτιστή που έχει 3 καλώδια άσπρο (χοντρό), μαύρο και κόκκινο.
Στην αρχή θεώρησα ότι κάποιο από αυτά θα λειτουργεί σαν γείωση. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Και τα τρία φέρνουν ρεύμα. Κανένα δεν φέρνει όμως 19V όπως πρέπει.

Θεωρώντας το μαύρο σαν (-)
μαύρο άσπρο 12,36V
μαύρο κόκκινο 5,04V


Θεωρώντας το κόκκινο σαν (-)
κόκκινο άσπρο 7,20

Δοκίμασα να δώσω ρεύμα μόνο από το μαύρο άσπρο (μιας και δίνει περισσότερο από τα άλλα) αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτε.
Ο φορτιστής παρ' όλο που είναι εντυπωσιακός (έχει πάνω του ψηφιακή οθόνη μπλε) δεν έχει κάποιο όνομα.

Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε ;

----------


## UV.

Λάζαρε αν έχεις αυτό το τροφοδοτικό
 τότε βλέπουμε ότι έχει διάφορα βίσματα ανά περίπτωση και για διφορετικές τάσεις εξόδου (από 15V έως 20V) και τα λέει smart adapters
δηλαδή το κάθε βίσμα έχει και μια διαφορετική αντίσταση εσωτερικά πακτωμένη για την ανάλογη τάση εξόδου
αν είναι αυτό το τροφοδοτικό εξήγησε τι προσπαθείς να κάνεις

----------


## lazarospetses

Ακριβώς το ίδιο δεν είναι. Πλησιάζει πολύ στην όψη.
Είναι όμως ακριβώς ίδιο, το βύσμα με τις τρεις υποδοχές και φυσικά κάποτε υπήρχαν και οι αντάπτορες που βλέπουμε δίπλα σε μορφή γωνίας.

Ε λοιπόν αυτός ο αντάπτορας έχει χαλάσει. Και μου τον έχουν πετάξει κατά λάθος. Αν τον είχα θα τον ξεκοίλιαζα για να δω τη διαδρομή του ρεύματος.

Και τώρα έχω ανοίξει το καλώδιο (εκεί που βλέπουμε τις τρεις υποδοχές) και προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη ώστε να ανακαλύψω ποια από τα καλώδια χρειάζονται πραγματικά για να συνδέσω κάτι τέτοιο
http://www.stathisnet.gr/Handlers/Wo...1ccaff8752126c
Είναι από αυτά τα φις που πουλάνε στο εμπόριο τα βιδωτά με έτοιμες τις αναμονές για να κολλήσεις τα καλώδια.

----------


## UV.

κανένα από τα υπόλοιπα φις δεν έχεις;
αν υποθέσουμε ότι το άσπρο είναι η έξοδος (+) τότε στο κόκκινο θα είναι η αντίσταση αλλά πόση και με ποιό συνδεμένη με το (+) ή με το (-);
τι μετράνε τα υπόλοιπα φισάκια;

----------


## lazarospetses

Δεν έχω κανένα φισάκι από τα παλιά.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω στα χέρια μου τρία καλώδια με τις τάσεις που έχω γράψει πιο πάνω και ένα φισάκι (αυτό που αγόρασα) που δέχεται δύο καλώδια.

Είναι σίγουρο ότι το λαπτοπ θέλει δύο καλώδια (έτσι ήταν ο αρχικός φορτιστής).
Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποια καλώδια μέσα στο φυσάκι (αυτό το γωνιακό) θα πρέπει να ενωνόντουσαν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό που λέω

----------


## UV.

> Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποια καλώδια μέσα στο φυσάκι (αυτό το γωνιακό) θα πρέπει να ενωνόντουσαν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό που λέω


αυτό είπα αλλά δεν ενώνονται έτσι απλά (δηλ 0Ω) αλλά μέσω μιας αντίστασης
αυτό που προτείνω να κάνεις (αν μπορείς) ίσως είναι λίγο δύσκολο 
είναι να ανοίξεις το τροφοδοτικό και να σχεδιάσεις που πάνε τα καλώδια
μετά θα ανεβάσεις το σχεδιάκι σου και θα σου πω που θα ενώσεις την αντίσταση
ή βάλε φωτο της πλακέτας καθαρή και κοντινή

----------


## lazarospetses

Κατάφερα και άνοιξα το τροφοδοτικό.


Στην αριστερή πλευρά κάθε βελάκι αντιστοιχεί και στο χρώμα καλωδίου.

----------


## UV.

Λάζαρε οικονομία στις φωτο κάνεις;
καλή δουλειά έκανες (ωραία βελάκια χρωματιστά τέλεια) αλλά μισή!
το κόκκινο καλώδιο πάει στο πλαστικό φισάκι και μετά;
αντί να φτιάξεις σχέδιο κάνουμε τηλε reverse engineering με μισές τις φωτο!
τα χρώματα είναι σωστά έτσι όπως σου τα είπα
αν μπορείς φτιάξε σχέδιο με τα πιν του U3 (εκεί πρέπει να καταλήγει το κόκκινο) 
τα υπόλοιπα του κονέκτορα απ' ότι βλέπω είναι +5V και GND για το display και η έξοδος του (+) προς μέτρηση; πες που πάει το κόκκινο

----------


## lazarospetses

Λοιπόν πρώτα απ' όλα ευχαριστώ για την άμεση βοήθειά σας και την υπομονή που δείχνετε.

Το φις δεν είναι τελείως κυκλικό αλλά λείπει ένας μηνίσκος όπως βλέπετε στο σχήμα.
Το αρσενικό με τα τρία ποδαράκια που καρφώνεται πάνω σε αυτό δεν το έχω.
---
Την ορολογία --GND για το display-- δεν την καταλαβαίνω, συγγνώμη.

----------


## UV.

Λάζαρε δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το εξωτερικό φις του καλωδίου 
αλλά αυτό που είναι μέσα στην πλακέτα και που καταλήγει σε αυτό το κόκκινο καλώδιο με τους 4 ακροδέκτες
είναι το μπλε; στην άκρη με τα τέσσερα καλώδια που πάνε δεν φαίνονται
βάλε δύο νέες φωτο πιο κοντινές με macro και εστιασμένες στα σημεία που σου έχω σε κύκλο αν έχεις μηχανή είναι καλύτερα αντί με κινητό 

GND είναι το (-) ή γείωση

----------


## lazarospetses

Ότι καλύτερο μπόρεσα να φωτογραφίσω.

----------


## UV.

Λάζαρε καλές είναι οι φωτο για γενική άποψη
περίμενα τόσο κοντινές και καθαρές ώστε να μπορώ να διαβάσω τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων στον μεγάλο κύκλο που σου είχα
για να σου υπολογίσω την αντίσταση που πρέπει να βάλεις για να έχει το τροφοδοτικό έξοδο +19V

βλέπω ότι είναι δύσκολο και για να μην σε απογοητεύσω σου λέω ότι
 αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να συνδέσεις στην θέση της αντίστασης R15 που λείπει ένα trimmer ή ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 50K
και ξεκινόντας με την μέγιστη αντίσταση να την μειώνεις για να πετύχεις τα +19V στην έξοδο
μπορείς να τα κάνεις αυτά;

----------


## lazarospetses

Όχι φίλε μου. Είναι αδύνατον για μένα να συνδέσω trimmer ή ποτενσιόμετρο.
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε το θέμα λήξαν. Δεν πειράζει. Προσπαθήσαμε πολύ.
Να εκφράσω και πάλι τις ευχαριστίες μου για την άμεση και θερμή συμπαράσταση.
Συγχαρητήρια για την όμορφη και χρήσιμη ιστοσελίδα σας.

----------


## atsio

Το κόκκινο είναι το + το μαύρο το ground και το λευκό ρυθμίζει τα volt. Δοκίμασε μία αντίσταση 2.5Κ από το λευκό στο μαύρο.

----------


## UV.

> Όχι φίλε μου. Είναι αδύνατον για μένα να συνδέσω trimmer ή ποτενσιόμετρο.


Λάζαρε ΟΚ μου αρέσει η ευθύτητα σου
ξέρεις με την κρίση βλέπω ...στα site υγείας να ρωτάνε οι επισκέπτες κάποιο πρόβλημα και να πέρνουν απαντήσεις:
..."είναι απλό πέρνεις ένα νυστέρι και κάνεις αυτό και το άλλο και είσαι έτοιμος υγιέστατος" 
έτσι και εδώ 
πάντως τα χρώματα που είπα είναι με αντίστροφη μηχανική από τις φωτο 
βάζω φωτο για τις λεπτομέριες του σκεπτικού

----------

